# New Live Steamer ?



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im in the market fo a new live steamer. I have been touching base with Jay Kovac on my decisions. A few things m looking for are 
-I want something geared or something that will chug along at a slower pace that way I can keep it manual. (R/C is not out of the)?
-I dont want anything too big my smallest dia curve is a 6.5
-My budget allows for up $1300 give or take some. Idealy $1000 would be best.-
-It Does not have to be prototypical but I like th backwoods/logging theme.


I know it does not leave me too many options but here is what I am looking at
-Accucraft Dora. I like the price and its geared but not sure how well it performs since its not out yet.
-Regner Lumber Jack I really like the look of this engine and would fit my logging theme very well. My concern is the $900+ price tag. Especially when I compare it to the $700 accu Forney that I own and love. Seems like the forney has more to it but yet lower price.
-Regner Willamette, I really love the look and would be perfect on the KMRR. Looking at videos it seems to chug along at a perfect slow speed. The price tag is just above my limit but doable. (just have to deal with the wife lol)
Im open for more options if anyone has something in mind. Just want to get some feed back since m still new to live steam.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw a Regner Willamette run extensivly last weekend and it would steadly creep along all day if you asked it. A very unique look as well. 
Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner Lumber Jack I really like the look of this engine and would fit my logging theme very well. My concern is the $900+ price tag. Especially when I compare it to the $700 accu Forney that I own and love. Seems like the forney has more to it but yet lower price. 

I think the Lumber Jack looks really neat, with dual cylinders whirring away on top. The Euro is a bit pricey and Regner is from the EU, so of course it is more expensive than a Chinese model.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure on your opinion of European locomotives, but Accucraft has a decent selection of small locomotives that are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Lumber Jack looks really neat, with dual cylinders whirring away on top. 
Tom tells me the valve gear is down below not on top - still looks good though!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Because of the gearing on the Renger engines [the cylinders do not drive the wheels directly] they are much easier to control and have very good low speed operation for small sized layouts with sharp curves and less than perfect track work.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

ROUNDHOUSE SAMMIE! 

1. It is under $1000 


2. It is a US prototype


3. It can EASILY take tight turns even 6.5 ft diameter

4. It can pull as much as an engine two times it's size 


5. It has 9/16ths cylinders


6. It is super heated!



7. It runs for twenty to twenty five minutes on one fill!


8. You can order it with R/C 


The only bad thing about it is it is a slip eccentric. So you have to push it one full revolution in the direction you want it to go to change directions. Trust me, it's far more than worth it and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn, I agree with Steven, roundhouse stuff is excellent and runs the best! Sammy is simple and offers endless opportunities for messin'.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

That's right Eric! Here is a video of mine running!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By StevenJ on 28 Sep 2012 03:16 PM 
ROUNDHOUSE SAMMIE! 

1. It is under $1000 


2. It is a US prototype


3. It can EASILY take tight turns even 6.5 ft diameter

4. It can pull as much as an engine two times it's size 


5. It has 9/16ths cylinders


6. It is super heated!



7. It runs for twenty to twenty five minutes on one fill!


8. You can order it with R/C 


The only bad thing about it is it is a slip eccentric. So you have to push it one full revolution in the direction you want it to go to change directions. Trust me, it's far more than worth it and you will not be disappointed! 



Hmmmm I didnt think about the Sammie. That might work. My biggest ? is how does it do on small grades and being operated manualy? Is it something I can set at one setting manuay and let it chug along without taking off on grades? Thats why I like the geared engines like the lumber jack etc..... I like the quality of the roundhouse and the style would work on my RR. If I had to add RC its not a big deal. 
Who sells the Sammie? I know Quisenberry any other dealers?


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

It comes with a long reach rod stock so it is not hard to grab in and adjust the throttle on the fly. If you got a somewhat level layout I wouldn't worry about it. Mine is manual and it runs fine on my layout with 8 ft diameter minimum and STEEP grades. It does have a tendency to blow off a lot but the speed is very manageable and as you can see in the video above, it has the ability to self start very well. I will say it is much more docile than any Ruby product that's for sure and when you open it up it takes off like the 'little' engine that could lol! You can order R/c from the factory. Sunset Valley Railroad sells them also or you can call Roundhouse directly and deal with them straight. I've bought parts from them direct and I never had an issue with them charging my card or shipping to the US.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.svrronline.com/Locomotives_Roundhouse.html 

Thet are an absolute pleasure to deal with also.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

My freind Don Jackson at East Boothbay Railroad supply is a dealer 207-633-4335, ships direct from the UK


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the Roundhouse locos come as kits. You can get the chassis kit, then the next and so on. Keep the costs down and get some experience.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

With respect to the Roundhouse Sammie, I have seen them run for close to an hour, slowly, with the gas turned way down. 
With the proper paint job they can also look quite good...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The more I look at the Sammie the more I like it. Im glad it brought up. I like the idea that they are very reliable out of the box and bullet proof. I made a few calls and left messages to get a few prices. I like the Regner brand and know its a good brand but I have a hard with the prices as compared to Accucraft or roundhouse. They look to be built much stronger being all brass etc..... Hopefully I will hve a decision soon.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

New from Accuccraft UK, Quarry Hunslet, 7/8 scale (2' prototype); min Radius 30". Don't know the price yet. Due I believe Q1.






















Roundhouse has three new locos on the way; Alco, Charles and Mountianeer. Roundhouse Models


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a Regner Konrad, from the Train Department ($710). Its an excellent running, well built engine. I've seena few of that model kit bashed for 7/8th scale also.
I also have an Accucraft Caradoc ($965 list) (Sunset Valley). Another great running engine and easy to install R/C. (also have the Forney: supper engine, and a Roundhouse Russell. Roundhouse is outstanding)
Good luck with your hunt for an engine.
Kevin


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

The 7/8th scale Hunslet lists for $1360.
Kevin


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By snowshoe on 30 Sep 2012 05:51 AM 
The more I look at the Sammie the more I like it. Im glad it brought up. I like the idea that they are very reliable out of the box and bullet proof. I made a few calls and left messages to get a few prices. I like the Regner brand and know its a good brand but I have a hard with the prices as compared to Accucraft or roundhouse. They look to be built much stronger being all brass etc..... Hopefully I will hve a decision soon. 
Hi Shawn
I made a few videos for Youtube introducing, steaming and modifying the Roundhouse Bertie, which is the UK bodied version of Sammy. They are great locos when run in and are pretty docile runners. I added R/C to mine as I like to drive it very slowly.

Here is the link to the one on steaming up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vygruYVJH5g

There are seven videos in all on Bertie, but I wouldn't recommend them all unless you have trouble sleeping....;-)

There is also an article here: https://sites.google.com/a/gardenrailwayclub.com/club/locos/roundhouse-bertie

I would strongly recommend radio control though. I use the cheap Radio Link 2.4ghz sets for under £30 and they are excellent.

I have a Regner Vincent, but use it for 7/8ths scale as it is very large. Having said that, I know that John Robinson in New Zealand has made a 1:24 scale logging engine from a Lumberjack - though he has fitted radio control.

Good luck with the decision!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By snowshoe on 28 Sep 2012 05:46 PM 
Who sells the Sammie? I know Quisenberry any other dealers?




Deal directly with Roundhouse, they export items, ship quickly and are easy do deal with.


----------

